# Are you guys crazy?



## natureshots (Jul 12, 2012)

First off, I am not trolling, I am not a professional and I am not a canon fanboy. I am simply a big time photo enthusiast, first time poster (not a big forum fan) and tech junkie who has been banging his head on his keyboard every other post in this forum.
I am not trolling: I'm not trying to inflame people for no reason I am just trying to understand the motivations of the forum posters. I suppose you will have to take my word for it.
I am not a professional: I take pictures pretty much every day on hikes and vacations of wildlife, usually for several hours a day after work when I can get away with it during the summer. I'm a gearhead though.
I am not a fanboy: If I had my way and a good deal more money than I do I would put a D800E and a canon 1d MkIV for speed on a canon 600 IS II for my main lens, canon 70-200mm mkII, both canon TCs, tamron 24-70mm VC if I had to buy a 24-x zoom right now (the vignetting is horrible but I suppose I could take it out in post but its great for very low light and shooting video which is alot of what I'd use the lens for) and the sigma 180mm OS macro when it comes out which seems like it will be a remarkable lens, and use the nikon flash system. Nikons have historically produced better AF (I think that has changed though, we'll see), have a better flash system, better DR on a good deal of their cameras and historically better low light performance on their top end. Canons are clearly the choice for sports, videographers and action because of high-speed, high-MP (historically), better telephoto lenses, better color performance (minus oversaturated reds, everything looks green and blue on nikons to my eye) and lower noise on their crops at least. If you see a pro wildlife photographer or a pro sports photographer they are almost always sporting the big whites (great marketing but horrible for theft deterrent, people who don't like to be noticed like me and for spooking wildlife and subjects who don't want to have their picture taken). These are all opinions and I have NO desire to argue, maybe I'm completely off-base. Logic would seem to say that they both have similar market share, similar advertising and similar use by professionals: they probably are pretty similar quality-wise.

WHY is it every time a canon product is released, everyone posts about how much better nikon is and the canons are crap, e.g. the D800 is better in every way, the 1dX has half a stop better low-light performance and not worthwhile, the 5d3 is better than the 1dX, why doesn't the 24-70 have IS, the 1d IV has totally crappy autofocus in all situations, etc...? This is a rumor site for canon users. Logic would SEEM to say that people here would enjoy their gear if they are constantly on the site seeing what will be released next. Canon and Nikons are simply tools to get good photos and good photos usually come from good photographers not good gear. Why so much discontent with Canon on this site? Is no one ever happy?


----------



## Drizzt321 (Jul 12, 2012)

natureshots said:


> Is no one ever happy?



No, us humans are never happy with what we have. You'll always find someone, somewhere in any large enough population sample that is not happy with X, or hates Y.


----------



## RLPhoto (Jul 12, 2012)

I shoot with a D30 to put things into perspective sometimes. A decade ago iso 400 is the new iso 6400.


----------



## robbymack (Jul 12, 2012)

96.4% of what you read in internet forms is BS, take it all with a grain of salt. 

100% of all statistics are also made up ;D


----------



## bp (Jul 12, 2012)

Many of us are happy. I think the happy people just don't feel as much of a need to jump into every thread that's rapidly degrading into a flame war. Why bother?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 12, 2012)

natureshots said:


> First off, I am not trolling, I am not a professional ,


Maybe its due to first time trolling posts insulting everyone on the forum with their professional opinion. The way to help the forum is to participate in the discussions, help new photographers, and avoid insulting users.


----------



## pdirestajr (Jul 12, 2012)

The majority of the people complaining on this forum are:

1. People that can't afford the products they are bashing (justifying why they wouldn't buy it even if they had the funds).

2. People that haven't taken the time to learn how to use their gear. They send their lens back to Canon 6x for calibration & keep exchanging their lenses looking for "a sharp one". They care more about their sensor size, photographing the back of their lens caps & reading charts than actually taking photographs.

Once you work your way through those posts, there are some really amazing photographers on here that love to share their knowledge & ideas. It's a fun forum.


----------



## sandymandy (Jul 12, 2012)

Drizzt321 said:


> No, us humans are never happy with what we have. You'll always find someone, somewhere in any large enough population sample that is not happy with X, or hates Y.



Yeah, like they said in the matrix movie: humanity is a virus feeding on the environments resources and then moving to the next area when everything is harvested empty.


----------



## Kernuak (Jul 12, 2012)

robbymack said:


> 100% of all statistics are also made up ;D


Statistics has shown it is actually only 99.9%.


----------



## jcns (Jul 12, 2012)

I understand why your perspective
no, they are not crazy. Just geeks
They like to say theirs is bigger or straighter or sharper or better packaged or better functionality or it's more compact. Oh, that's what they like to say about their Canon gear, too.


----------

